# Shrimps pricelist



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I think you mean RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) not CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp)


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

You rcs = $1 to $6
Crs is roughly $3 to a few hundred


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

here locally. 

RCS $0.00-0.50 
SSS CRS $3-10
Sulawesi $3-6
Most Neo $1-3


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

oblongshrimp said:


> I think you mean RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) not CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp)


Hahahah, I knew that I made mistake again. Those 2 are always confusing me. ANd you are correct with what I meant.



eklikewhoa said:


> here locally.
> 
> RCS $0.00-0.50
> SSS CRS $3-10
> ...


WHAT???:drool:RCS is $.50??????


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently I need to move to Texas. Compiling a list like this isn't all that practical, so many grades, species, and location differences.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I dunno, the shrimps at the LFS I went to were like ... 8 bucks each minimum.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're usually $0.50US to $1.00US here on the forum for average Cherries.

$3-$8 for Painted Fire Reds.



green_valley said:


> WHAT???:drool:RCS is $.50??????


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> here locally.
> 
> RCS $0.00-0.50
> SSS CRS $3-10
> ...


yep.. thats what i have seen also here in texas 

i have got a few myself


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

RCS are like roaches.... everyone has them and everyone wants to somehow get rid of them. 

There's is one local that has started selling them by the cup full or by weight.


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> SSS CRS $3-10


$3! :drool:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

No kidding. O_O


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i wish i could keep cherry shrimp i never have good luck with them.


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

green_valley said:


> CRS = $1 each.





eklikewhoa said:


> RCS $0.00-0.50
> SSS CRS $3-10
> Sulawesi $3-6
> Most Neo $1-3


Holy crap, where do you guys get your shrimps for so cheap?!

Cheapest shrimp here I guess is RCS for 30c each from a breeder, everything else is expensive. 
4-10$ ea CRS A-SS (breeder)
6-12$ ea CBS A-SS (breeder)
8-20$ ea CRS A-SS (LFS)
6$ ea blue tiger (LFS)
10$ ea sulewasi shrimp (LFS)


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody that I know of anywhere is selling SSS CRS for $3. Not here, not Japan, not Taiwan. If they are it is for majorly wholesale culls that I doubt anyone would want.

Man I wish we could just have the old prices. It's hard to just make a little side money in this hobby anymore.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

On one hand, cheaper shrimp mean more people can buy and enjoy them. On the other... yeah.  I dunno. I think the lil guys are adorable and hope my box of them gets here soon!

I think I will keep buying from my fellow hobbyists to support and encourage them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You would also have to constantly update this list as prices change.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish I could find rcs that cheap. Only one local place here and they are 5 bucks.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> here locally.
> 
> RCS $0.00-0.50
> SSS CRS $3-10
> ...


I doubt you can find SSS CRS for $3 or Sulawesi for $3 anywhere in the states. If so, why don't you just go out buy hundreds of them and resell?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can. Right here on this very forum.



Sugardaddy1979 said:


> I wish I could find rcs that cheap. Only one local place here and they are 5 bucks.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

gtu2004 said:


> I doubt you can find SSS CRS for $3 or Sulawesi for $3 anywhere in the states. If so, why don't you just go out buy hundreds of them and resell?


Agreed. If you could go SSS for $3 then you'd be making a fortune by reselling on TPT.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

You can get "SSS" for $3 in Taiwan, you may need to buy like 10 or 20 to get that price, , but not all so named SSS look the same. They may not have any red in the back, but the white may be broken, and they may contain golden gene. So some Asian breeders now use both pattern and colour quality for grading and it's harder to get called SSS.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not out to lie as it does not benefit me none and if I resold them after buying them for that price then I would be taking advantage of my fellow hobbyist that has offered them to fellow hobbyist. Not everyone is out to price gouge nor make a buck off his fellow hobbyist friends. 

I know I have my tank of CRS and the options of affordable shrimp if I wish so that's all that really matters guys.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

gtu2004 said:


> I doubt you can find SSS CRS for $3 or Sulawesi for $3 anywhere in the states. If so, why don't you just go out buy hundreds of them and resell?





youjettisonme said:


> Agreed. If you could go SSS for $3 then you'd be making a fortune by reselling on TPT.


This is probably why you guys are paying a lot more for them. If I wanted to get rich I would just work more at my job. Having a fellow hobbyist offer them at reasonable prices is probably unimaginable to you guys due to this mentality. 

If either of you would like to pay going price for SSS I would gladly empty my tank and oblige your mentality and make a small fortune off you guys.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I was offered 75+ RCS for $15 locally. That's $0.20 each... LOL Sadly turned it down though


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

RCS are more prolific than feeder shrimp.... guess some of you guys would shed a few if y'all knew what some used them for.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> This is probably why you guys are paying a lot more for them. If I wanted to get rich I would just work more at my job. Having a fellow hobbyist offer them at reasonable prices is probably unimaginable to you guys due to this mentality.
> 
> If either of you would like to pay going price for SSS I would gladly empty my tank and oblige your mentality and make a small fortune off you guys.


if you're so great being nice to fellow hobbyists, can you start a thread in SnS and offer them at $3 to all "fellow hobbyists"? That way you'll have done a lot more good to "fellow hobbyists" than simply just not selling for profit.

One random small scale hobbyist breeder may sell them at that special price, but to quote that price and apply for the entire Houston,TX, i'm not sure if it's correct. Can you please shed more light on where this pricing is available?


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I could see shrimp being sold cheap to local hobbyists. I don't mind giving the people in my local aquatic plant club CRS for free as long as I know they are going to a good home. I enjoy looking at my SSS CRS too much to sell them for $3.00 though. LOL

A lot of time (time = money) goes into shipping shrimp out which puts a floor on how cheaply shrimp can be sold.


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

green_valley said:


> WHAT???:drool:RCS is $.50??????


Please..




eklikewhoa said:


> RCS $0.00


lol..


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

EKLiu said:


> I could see shrimp being sold cheap to local hobbyists. I don't mind giving the people in my local aquatic plant club CRS for free as long as I know they are going to a good home. I enjoy looking at my SSS CRS too much to sell them for $3.00 though. LOL
> 
> *A lot of time (time = money) goes into shipping shrimp out which puts a floor on how cheaply shrimp can be sold.*


do you think that all those additional factors can even put a dent to the profit that can be had by reselling SSS CRS at 5x the cost?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

OP asked what prices people were seeing on shrimp out there and posters have responded.. i don't understand why someone is having a hissy fit over it?


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> OP asked what prices people were seeing on shrimp out there and posters have responded.. i don't understand why someone is having a hissy fit over it?


and what is your post about? I don't really see you providing prices either. just opinion on something.

we are here to provide the OP prices. whether the prices are reasonable or not is not part of the discussion? i'm not saying anyone lies. i just found it incredibly hard to know that Austin, TX has cheaper shrimps than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Any general guidelines on OEBT, TT, pumpkins, Dark Greens, or Fire Yellows?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

gtu2004 said:


> and what is your post about? I don't really see you providing prices either. just opinion on something.
> 
> we are here to provide the OP prices. whether the prices are reasonable or not is not part of the discussion? i'm not saying anyone lies. i just found it incredibly hard to know that Austin, TX has cheaper shrimps than anywhere else in the world.


here you go... :icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll

OEBT $4 free shipping
Yellows $1 free shipping
SS CRS $4 
RCS $1 free shipping
CRS SS and lower (about 40) FREE

OP.. those are the prices i have paid..


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

where do you get your shrimp warlock? lol...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

splur said:


> where do you get your shrimp warlock? lol...


aquabid, Dallas, Round Rock and Somewhere north.. i forgot.. its one of on my discus buddies..

its not what you know.. its who you know.. 

ps.. all little guys.. they are growing out now


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

The thing is, as some have said, price is extremely variable by region and time of year. If I see shrimp that look good from someone I like, I'll buy them! Even if they are a bit more.

I try to save pennies though. >< And drool. I need to bother you when I get some CRS if they have any of those fluval chi left...


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

where are you finding oebt for 4 dollars in austin?


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

gtu2004 said:


> do you think that all those additional factors can even put a dent to the profit that can be had by reselling SSS CRS at 5x the cost?


I would love to make $12 profit on a single shrimp.

If one were to buy shrimp and resell them, there would be quite a few costs involved though so it would not be as simple as buying at $3 and selling for $15. You would need many tanks for inventory lots of shipping supplies, plus the knowledge on how to keep everything alive and how to properly ship it. 

And then there is the supplier. Realistically, I don't think anyone could actually provide a steady supply of high quality SSS CRS for $3.00 each. Giving the locals a great deal is one thing, but supplying hundreds per month is on another level entirely.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Warlock said:


> its not what you know.. its who you know..
> 
> ps.. all little guys.. they are growing out now


You took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Prices vary by lots of factors. LFS near me, $3 for cherry, $5 for C/A/S grade crystals. Buying online from a local forum, I got 25 S/S+ grade crystals for $40.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, the one store I saw with them had 8 for assorted colors and it was hard to tell.  But I can understand the LFS overhead. I like to support fellow hobbyists too.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

price also depends on age of the shrimp younger shrimp a little cheeper in price but have to wait longer to breeding age


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

thechibi said:


> I like to support fellow hobbyists too.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

OP ask what is the average price *OUT THERE* Not just in NYC or not just what is sold on here. I'm sorry if my reply with prices I along with many locals have paid has upset anyone. 

Provide for the sNs? I don't have the time, this is a local breeder and those are his prices. If he choses not to ship then I don't know what to tell you guys. I know for sure the folks on here aren't doing it for free and if you think about it, after not too long they would have surely recoup their initial cost on the stock so any babies produced after that would be free would they not or at least cost would be minimal based on what it took to keep them alive. 

Fly down to Texas and I'll show you some southern hospitality. buy cheap shrimp, kick it with good peoples and drink good beer.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought people with similar interest were the same regardless of where on the map but it goes to show here that not all are as blessed as others and some aren't as grateful. 

stereotypes based on where you are from are actually true after all, who would have known.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to live in Houston and I visit multiple times a year, I can say that you will go in to ANY pet store and see cherry shrimp for outrageous prices just like you would at any other pet store in America. There is a difference in what a store will charge you and what friends will charge. We could make a list of prices but the ranges would be very large. We would also need to make clear what the price ranges are for. Ex: TPT or Local. 

You cant put ALL cherry shrimp sellers in one category. I went to Houston in December and visited 3 pet stores with cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp. There was one that looked very new and fresh. They had cherry shrimp at 8 dollars and crystal reds at 18 dollars. The second pet store that was in a more run down area but had a great selection had cherry shrimp at 4 dollars and crystal reds at 12 dollars. 

Its gonna be hard to put a for sure price on certain things. I have given away my cherry shrimp, sold them for 75 cents, sold them for $4.00 dollars, etc. as mixed grades. 

Yes, there is southern hospitality but it is not shown in _every_ LFS.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

If you are regulars the LFS prices change as well. 

I don't remember the last time I paid full price at a LFS. 

It is true though, prices vary from hobbyist/LFS/Breeder/etc. it was not specific in the OP and in all honesty the prices I posted were that of local breeders/hobbyist.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> OP ask what is the average price *OUT THERE* Not just in NYC or not just what is sold on here. I'm sorry if my reply with prices I along with many locals have paid has upset anyone.
> 
> *Fly down to Texas and I'll show you some southern hospitality. buy cheap shrimp, kick it with good peoples and drink good beer*.


i tell you what.. :hihi:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> OP ask what is the average price *OUT THERE* Not just in NYC or not just what is sold on here. I'm sorry if my reply with prices I along with many locals have paid has upset anyone.
> 
> Provide for the sNs? I don't have the time, this is a local breeder and those are his prices. If he choses not to ship then I don't know what to tell you guys. I know for sure the folks on here aren't doing it for free and if you think about it, after not too long they would have surely recoup their initial cost on the stock so any babies produced after that would be free would they not or at least cost would be minimal based on what it took to keep them alive.
> 
> Fly down to Texas and I'll show you some southern hospitality. buy cheap shrimp, kick it with good peoples and drink good beer.


I was just curious what the prices out there currently. It doesn't matter from who. I realized that prices are changing around, but we're talking the current market from different sellers.

Btw, I'm gonna book a flight tonight, you better be ready with them beers.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

King of the Hill really was a documentary...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I just picked up a bkk and about 60 crs/cbs ranging from S-SSS for 200.... 
With most females berried up. 

Just saying for the naysayers


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> I just picked up a bkk and about 60 crs/cbs ranging from S-SSS for 200....
> With most females berried up.
> 
> Just saying for the naysayers


Pics?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Link with pictures


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Link to the sale thread I bought them from.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

There was just a sale thread on here for a similar deal minus the bkk.

It happens I guess some don't catch the deals or just that type of person that would have to pay full price for everything in life.


----------



## thebaoster (Jan 5, 2012)

It is true RCA is consider roaches in Houston. it is so bad that they are using them for food for other fish or begging some one to take it. Usually you can get them for free or pay close to nothing. 

We're not trying to make a huge profit off of local hobbiest and rather help each other as a community of same interest.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> I just picked up a bkk and about 60 crs/cbs ranging from S-SSS for 200....
> With most females berried up.
> 
> Just saying for the naysayers


WOW, nice deals. and AMAZING shrimps. 




thebaoster said:


> It is true RCA is consider roaches in Houston. it is so bad that they are using them for food for other fish or begging some one to take it. Usually you can get them for free or pay close to nothing.
> 
> We're not trying to make a huge profit off of local hobbiest and rather help each other as a community of same interest.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


what's RCA?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Think he meant RCS.

On our local forum we have members either giving them away or having a hard time selling them at $0.50 or the one member that sells them by netted weight.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

eklikewhoa said:


> here locally.
> 
> RCS $0.00-0.50
> SSS CRS $3-10
> ...


The temperature is right to raise them outside:icon_bigg

I bet some people in TX have backyard ponds full of RCS or others.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

That's exactly what some are doing... the one guy that sells RCS by the net full or by weight has a 300g rubbermaid tub that is used for a filtration system for a koi pond is lined with RCS... worst than some feeder shrimp tanks you see at the LFS!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Come on guys, you know some of the listed prices are just ridiculously, if anyone can buy oebt $4 with free shipping sell them to me at $5 I will take 100, and $3 for a SSS heck i will take another 100.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

guppies said:


> Come on guys, you know some of the listed prices are just ridiculously, if anyone can buy oebt $4 with free shipping sell them to me at $5 I will take 100, and $3 for a SSS heck i will take another 100.


I think the real point people are trying to make is that retail and hobbyist to hobbyist are different. 

No you can buy 100 OEBTs for 4 or 5 bucks each shipped... but you maybe able to pick up 10 for 40 bucks if you have a strong local community of people into shrimp and a way to connect to those people. There is a big difference between properly packaging 10 shrimp to ship and worrying about being scammed and making a profit and negative feedback on an auction site ect and giving some local guy a good deal, because he comes to your house, brings his own method of transporting the shrimp and makes it very easy for you.

And yeah eK got a good deal but he also is extremely active in his local aquarium community and probably invested countless hours of his own him looking for a good deal and building a reputation in that community. So no there is not a for profit auction, or online retail store, or LFS where you can buy them in mass to make a profit reselling them for those prices but there are out there in some areas.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

But do you think what ek got is representing the average price that the OP is looking for?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

guppies said:


> But do you think what ek got is the average price that the OP is looking for?


well, average is in the middle.. some prices are higher others are lower..


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

eklikewhoa said:


> stereotypes based on where you are from are actually true after all, who would have known.


Stay classy, Texas!



guppies said:


> Come on guys, you know some of the listed prices are just ridiculously, if anyone can buy oebt $4 with free shipping sell them to me at $5 I will take 100, and $3 for a SSS heck i will take another 100.


I paid 5 bucks a piece for oebt back in 2010. Have to assume that you can find them even cheaper now. Like others have mentioned, it's all about who you know.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> Gross... I guess so, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 5 bucks a piece for oebt back in 2010. *Have to assume that you can find them even cheaper now. *Like others have mentioned, it's all about who you know.


Quite the opposite. Not a lot of people sell them and are hard to even find from importers. Looking at lists from Asia for prices, OEBT's from there are $20 wholesale. PRL's are $20 too. Panda's or Wine Red's are only $30.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

In my experience, market price is rarely any reflection of how much they're going for in hobbyist circles. Remember, not everyone's online posting in the forums. They weren't nearly that cheap on the market back then, but I got them from a friend who got her stock from someone in her aquarium club. S&S isn't exactly an all encompassing meter.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

inka4041 said:


> Stay classy, Texas!


Only if you promise not to yell all the time and run me over with a yellow cab. :hihi: Seriously, I'll probably at least dent the hood. (And I am teasing. But man, when I went to NYC the one time, it seemed like a lot of people just communicated by yelling. All the time.)

I also suspect an industry average would be really difficult between specials, private sellers, and so on. Orange neos tend to go for about 5-6 dollars, with some going to 12. It also really depends on the quality and grade of the shrimps too. Red Cherry could mean anything from the 50 cent regular ole shrimp to a more expensive Painted Fire Red. Or even soon, the Bloody Marys. 

And throw in the fact that everyone seems to use their own name for shrimp (Orange sakura, pumpkin...) and it gets weird trying to figure out who is even selling what sometimes!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, you probably don't want to hear my horribly clichéd story about that one time I went to Texas and something happened that totally confirmed all the stereotypes I'd heard about the place either.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

guppies said:


> Come on guys, you know some of the listed prices are just ridiculously, if anyone can buy oebt $4 with free shipping sell them to me at $5 I will take 100, and $3 for a SSS heck i will take another 100.


agreed, except DK sells OEBTs for $4 and I forget how much her shipping is.

SSS is a little insane though, I mean lowest I've gotten em from a supplier guy I'm really good friends with is $7 and crowns for $15.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

inka4041 said:


> Yeah, you probably don't want to hear my horribly clichéd story about that one time I went to Texas and something happened that totally confirmed all the stereotypes I'd heard about the place either.


Er. I was just teasing. It was a fun experience going up there. Oi.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

green_valley said:


> *What's the average price of all shrimps out there? I know they're probably varied from seller to seller, but there's gotta be an average. I only know 1.
> 
> RCS = $1 each.*



In case everyone didn't read the first post or I guess everyone is interpreting it however they want to. 

Question wasn't specific to anyone, did not state where or who. 




I will admit these are hobbyist I buy from and the type that would much rather see another fellow hobbyist enjoying the same sp. than make a buck but these guys are offering the sp. and the price to everyone in town. 


Most of these guys don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping of having to eat the loss when something happens in the mail or deal with someone crying over it when it happens. I understand this and probably wouldn't either but I suck it up and try to ship when I can.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> agreed, except DK sells OEBTs for $4 and I forget how much her shipping is.
> 
> SSS is a little insane though, I mean lowest I've gotten em from a supplier guy I'm really good friends with is $7 and crowns for $15.


Not to knock but I'm guessing this supplier also makes his/her living by supplying these shrimp? :hihi:

Most of my $3-4 shrimp I've gotten were from fellow hobbyist that have your typical day/night job and only breed/sell shrimp to sustain their habits.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> agreed, except DK sells OEBTs for $4 and I forget how much her shipping is.
> 
> SSS is a little insane though, I mean lowest I've gotten em from a supplier guy I'm really good friends with is $7 and crowns for $15.


I think DK sells $4 is for peewee, $6 for juvies. Crispino $8, speedie $12. There you go.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> In case everyone didn't read the first post or I guess everyone is interpreting it however they want to.
> 
> Question wasn't specific to anyone, did not state where or who.
> 
> ...


+1.. roud:roud:

ps.. i can be in houston in 2 hrs if you ever want/need to unload some pieces..


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

what's the point of posting prices you know that are ridiculous? I don't get it.

say you bought 12 shrimps for $12. The seller gave you 2 additional for free because you're a local hobbyist. instead of saying the average price is $0.86 per shrimp, you are saying the average price is $0.00 for 2 free shrimps.

another example would be saying your friends gave you some RCS. You don't go out and say the average price for the shrimps in your area is free.

How is that gonna help the OP who lives in Cali and asked for the average price?

If you don't know then just say you don't know, otherwise don't say ridiculous things that only happen to a tiny tiny minority of people.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

It's also tough because there is a huge range of prices. Oranges range from 5-12 for the neos. 

I generally see C. Baulbuti (Sic) for about 3 dollars if it helps. Yellows usually 2-4 dollars, too.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

OP.. bottomline..

there is no standard.. just bargain shop and look around in other forums..


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

thechibi said:


> It's also tough because there is a huge range of prices. Oranges range from 5-12 for the neos.
> 
> I generally see C. Baulbuti (Sic) for about 3 dollars if it helps. Yellows usually 2-4 dollars, too.


i'd imagine giving the range of price would help. obviously the range that's mostly available for the majority...


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it comes down to, do you want to be somewhat social (even if online) and get to know your local community, if it exists, or do you want to buy today and get them shipped asap.

You can get good deals or you can pay a few bucks more per shrimp. I told one of my co-workers once my colony of OEBTs gets established I will give him a few because I found out he has a planted tank and no shrimp. I think the real point is, there are people out there who are breeding shrimp for a profit and they will make a profit, the true hobbyist are always going to give you the best deals but they don't exactly market or sell in bulk. It all depends on what you are after and you level of patience.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lifeblood said:


> I guess it comes down to, do you want to be somewhat social (even if online) and get to know your local community, if it exists, or do you want to buy today and get them shipped asap.
> 
> You can get good deals or you can pay a few bucks more per shrimp. I told one of my co-workers once my colony of OEBTs gets established I will give him a few because I found out he has a planted tank and no shrimp.* I think the real point is, there are people out there who are breeding shrimp for a profit and they will make a profit, the true hobbyist are always going to give you the best deals.*


No guarantees at all on both points though. I think to know that you'll just need to know what the average range for each type of shrimp out there. Because if going by "Houston" prices, everyone is ripping off each other and we should all burn in hell for not being nice to other hobbyists.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

gtu2004 said:


> No guarantees at all on both points though.


Okay... fine people trying to make a profit will "try" and make a profit, hobbyist generally will be cheaper if they are local but they also "may" try and make a profit.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

gtu2004 said:


> i'd imagine giving the range of price would help. obviously the range that's mostly available for the majority...



Cherry $0.50 - $5 depending on grade from basic cherry to fire red
Yellow $2-$4 
Snowball/Light Blue Pearl $2-$4
Orange Neos $3-$10 each, (they seem to have low and high grade like cherries)
Golden/Snow $3-$8 depending on white coverage
Crystal A-S Grade $2-$4 
Crystal SS Grade $5-$10
Crystal SSS/SSS+ $10-$30
Taiwan Bees $40-$70
OEBT $5-$15
Black Tiger $40 (they don't seem have much of a range)


These are roughly what I see around online/LFS prices for each shrimp. Buying 10, 100, 1000 at a time are going to get you huge discounts obviously. Buying from a friend, local aquarium club member you've known for 20 years and given tonnes of greats deal to that person, are going to affect prices. 

There is a huge difference price wise between these two guys even though they are both cherries.










and


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

:tongue:

yep.. taste like bitter :red_mouth


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Cherry $0.50 - $5 depending on grade from basic cherry to fire red
> Yellow $2-$4
> Snowball/Light Blue Pearl $2-$4
> Orange Neos $3-$10 each, (they seem to have low and high grade like cherries)
> ...


this would give OP what he needed. Thanks for putting this together :red_mouth


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Sssh, if you say Bloody Mary Shrimp 3 times in front of a bathroom mirror in the dark, they'll net you up and put you in a tank! GeTo's list seems about right.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

guppies said:


> I think DK sells $4 is for peewee, $6 for juvies. Crispino $8, speedie $12. There you go.


:thumbsup:


Here are my average prices

Oebts: You used to see them a lot for $6 but now not so much, might be because it's not breeding season for shrimp
S grades: These vary a lot. You see some people sell them for $3, but anywhere between $3 and $6 is normal. 
SS grades: ~$8, sometimes you'll see $6 mainly if you buy $10
SSS grades: The average I've always seen them for to the public not counting friendly discounts is $20 each but lately people have been selling them for slightly lower.
Crowns: $50 if you want a quality crown, that's how it works. Mostly if you're paying below that you're not getting super good quality or you're getting one heck of a deal.
PRL: Anywhere between $20-$700 per haha but the $20 aren't really quality. Benibachi would be in the hundreds.
BKK/WR: $50-80 but the prices on them are so darn unstable :/ Wine reds normally sell for a little cheaper
Blue bolt: well honestly I always thought I could get $230 for mine but I'm not gonna sell them for a bit cuz I wanna build up my colony. I guess conservatively you'd get $150 for them bred in the States and less from out of the country.
Black tigers: still rare so most of them are coming from out of seas but sellers who breed them charge $50 and Speedie charges like $40 I think.
Snow whites: TRUE snow whites which are almost impossible to find... I'd pay through the nose to have them. $50-100 but could be more expensive as i've never seen them sold.
Goldens: the cheaper snow whites, $5-10 is realistic for them

Neos:
Cherries: You can get these for a dollar to two dollars each or for free if someone wants to get rid of them... I know I do haha
PFRs: The fancy Taiwan ones ~$15, all the others $3-10
Yellows, blue pearls, snowballs, other neo varients that have been around for a while: ~$2
Rarer neos: ~$10-30 when they first arrive here then when people start breeding them here they eventually baseline around $2

Others:
Amanos can be a dollar or two
CPOs are like $8 I think
most sulawesis you can get for $5-15 but they're tricky.


I didn't include ones like aura blue, chocolate, crystal whites, shadow pandas, etc. because they are only sold by one or two people here in the US that I'm aware of and aren't really in the hobby yet so to speak so their sellers can make any price they want for them.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Here are my average prices
> ...


Pretty good list. Though I've been selling fire reds (not the painted kind) for like $1.67 a piece. how many blue bolts do you have btw?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Local or not it is still an average am I not right?

I'm sure if anyone of y'all made it down here and posted on the local forum any one of you guys would get the same deal. It's not a whole "cause he's my friend" thing. 

I don't see why some are getting so butt hurt about it. OP asked on a PUBLIC forum that is viewable BY ALL in this world. I don't think that person only asked for NYC prices or Cali prices. 

Turn the tables NYC... it would be a bias average if you did not include all. 


I'm an avid Tropheus fanatic and if you compare prices of fry on those to other parts of the U.S. you would be greatly surprised. Petrochromis too.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Lets compare gas prices..... just saying.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

$3.25 where i am in colorado.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

I sell my red cherry shrimp back to the local fish shops for 1.25 each. I live in indiana. Jimbo.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I just bought Red Rili on here for $1ea...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> I just bought Red Rili on here for $1ea...


there you go.. SCREWING UP THE AVERAGE!!!! roud:


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

Frustrating thread. Stop arguing semantics on what an average means. Your prices are something the OP could never get, or maybe if he's super lucky and catches some special Christmas sale from a really generous breeder, or knows a lot of people because he's been in the hobby for years. It's misleading, those prices are maybe the upper 1%. I'm not going to get an CRS SSS for 4$ ea, no where no how. It's almost like people ask what the average grade on the last test was, and I'm like "I got 99%! There's part of the average for you."

Maybe if some of us post the average prices, and then a bunch of people post their super special "family" prices they get from their best friend who's a breeder, the OP can do the math on Excel to find the true average without location or source bias on each species. How would that help him?

Or maybe I'm blinded to this hobby and the shrimp in Texas really do sell for a fraction of the price that it does everywhere else. Then I really need to make a visit to Texas soon and stop wasting my money here. Don't take me wrong ek, those prices you can get are definitely a motivation for everyone else to stop ripping each other off in this hobby, just not something many of us see.

Also, thanks getochkn. Those prices look more familiar, but we're from the same area so I can't say that without bias


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

splur said:


> Frustrating thread. Stop arguing semantics on what an average means. Your prices are something the OP could never get,
> 
> Or maybe I'm blinded to this hobby and the shrimp in Texas really do sell for a fraction of the price that it does everywhere else. Then I really need to make a visit to Texas soon and stop wasting my money here. Don't take me wrong ek, those prices you can get are definitely a motivation for everyone else to stop ripping each other off in this hobby, just not something many of us see.


no need visit and why can't anybody else get the same.... all my shrimp are shipped to me from Dallas and houston as per the prices i posted..

ps.. i have cardinal shrimp coming in from houston.. got 20 for $5 each.. add that to the list..


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Warlock, can you hook me up with the person selling the OEBT for $4 shipped?


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

guppies said:


> Warlock, can you hook me up with the person selling the OEBT for $4 shipped?


Same lol. Again, it's not that I don't trust you, I want to get shrimp without giving an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

All you Texans....are you getting those low prices from 1 seller or most of the sellers offer those price.

If you compare gas, you guys have us beat by far. Heck, those gas prices are even lower than a gallon of milk.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> no need visit and why can't anybody else get the same.... all my shrimp are shipped to me from Dallas and houston as per the prices i posted..
> 
> ps.. i have cardinal shrimp coming in from houston.. got 20 for $5 each.. add that to the list..


can you post your sources? so at least that'll be useful for the hobbyists who don't have access to prices from someone's grandma?

i'll be interested to order some at those prices as well, and according to you, he does ship.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

The gas selling in CA required special additives thus will always be higher than other states. These Texans got all the goodies.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> Local or not it is still an average am I not right?
> 
> I'm sure if anyone of y'all made it down here and posted on the local forum any one of you guys would get the same deal. It's not a whole "cause he's my friend" thing.
> 
> ...


you seem to miss the entire point of OP's thread. What you get is not available to most of the world. Factoring that into the average would distort the results that the OP is looking for.

I can also say that someone in my area is selling cherry shrimps for a dime, but he doesn't ship, and doesn't sell to anyone who doesn't know him. I don't factor that into what they sell at the LFS to everyone at $1.50 and say the average price is $0.80/shrimp. That's distortion and no way is that helpful to anyone. you should think from other people's view, instead of only your own.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i am sure the shrimp i got are not speedie quality.. 

they are were really small.. i will know more when they grow out to really see what i got.. 



ps.. i hope the OP is getting information he/she wanted..


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> i am sure the shrimp i got are not speedie quality..
> 
> they are were really small.. i will know more when they grow out to really see what i got..
> 
> ...


even if it's not speedie's quality, can you pls share with us? :icon_smil we want some cheap shrimps too:icon_smil

was hoping to get some cardinal shrimps as well.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Now u want to be nice....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything is bigger and cheaper in Texas! 4,000+ sqft with pool ~$160,000.00. One day they will breed 3" CRS there.:flick:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrimpmoss.. If I can selectively breed that trait in crawdads.. U will get first batch


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> Now u want to be nice....


i dont think i was ever not nice. anyone who ever deals with me knows that. i'm only saying that because i wanna know the source. until then it's still hard to believe and i take that as at attack to all the sellers out there that some people here are saying they're not "true hobbyists" because they rip off other people based on TX pricing.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

gtu2004 said:


> i dont think i was ever not nice. anyone who ever deals with me knows that. i'm only saying that because i wanna know the source. until then it's still hard to believe.


dk had $4 Blue tigers.. last year.. why is it so hard to believe.. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/148307-shreeeeeeeeeemps-dk.html

ps.. i forgot i was communicating with a NYC'r.. its been awhile since i was in tri state area.. so i am use to our southern ways of tawwwking..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread is hilarious and kinda ridiculous at the same time. There's no shrimp price regulatory body. Some may try, but shrimps breed too fast. The price of shrimps is what a seller can get a buyer to pay for shrimp. Same thing for the buyer.

Are there $4.00 OEBT out there? Absolutely! Are there also $15.00 OEBT out there? All over the place. What about $2-$3 SS CRS? Sure. What about $100 SS CRS? Yes there is.

All depends on the motivation of the seller and what deals the buyer can find. So go out and find the best deal for the shrimps you want; grow them out, breed them, sell them if you want. Happy Shrimping!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> dk had $4 Blue tigers.. last year.. why is it so hard to believe..
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/148307-shreeeeeeeeeemps-dk.html
> 
> ps.. i forgot i was communicating with a NYC'r.. its been awhile since i was in tri state area.. so i am use to our southern ways of tawwwking..


$4 OEBT peewee, we already know as mentioned in previous posts. What's the point of posting the link to that one thread? It's a really good price that WAS available back half a year ago, and pretty much the lowest price ever available for everyone, is it fair to say it's the average price now? can you also link the source for the current deal please?

I'd be interested in seeing $5 cardinal shrimps and $3 SSS CRS available to OP and everyone else, too.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

gtu2004 said:


> $4 OEBT peewee, we already know as mentioned in previous posts. What's the point of posting the link to that one thread? It's a really good price that WAS available back half a year ago, and pretty much the lowest price ever available for everyone, is it fair to say it's the average price now? can you also link the source for the current deal please?
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing $5 cardinal shrimps and $3 SSS CRS available to OP and everyone else, too.


Those are extreme ends of the graph, smoking hot deals. Do I believe that pricing is out there? For sure. Birddog the SnS and for sale sections in internet forums and you'll find good deals. I see good deals all the time. Jump on them because if you hesitate they'll be gone. It also helps if you buy a large colony to start. Price for 10 is not the same as price for 50. Many of the good deals are available to everyone but it is also usually only one or two packages. You snooze you lose. 


Edit: I wouldn't want $3.00 SSS even if they are available. You get what you paid for IMO. $3.00 SSS is probably low end culls.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> This thread is hilarious and kinda ridiculous at the same time. There's no shrimp price regulatory body. Some may try, but shrimps breed too fast. The price of shrimps is what a seller can get a buyer to pay for shrimp. Same thing for the buyer.
> 
> Are there $4.00 OEBT out there? Absolutely! Are there also $15.00 OEBT out there? All over the place. What about $2-$3 SS CRS? Sure. What about $100 SS CRS? Yes there is.
> 
> All depends on the motivation of the seller and what deals the buyer can find. So go out and find the best deal for the shrimps you want; grow them out, breed them, sell them if you want. Happy Shrimping!


true, but from the OP's point of view, I think he'd appreciate the average, or a range, rather than what the rock bottom price we've ever seen. Rock bottom price for the shrimps I've seen is $0.00 on pretty much many kinds. There've been RAOKs, fire sales, local sales, friend gives to friend, this and that.

it'd be useful for him to have a guide to compare his deals with. And knowing that someone got free shrimps from their grandmas probably won't help him too much I personally believe. In fact, it'll be a distortion of reality that everyone on Plantedtank forum is trying to rip each other off and we are all greedy businesses up here, no hobbyists. I mean comparing the prices that were listed in this thread, to what Speedie has, doesn't he then look like a real a-hole, when one can hardly argue he's a true hobbyist.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

gtu2004 said:


> $4 OEBT peewee, we already know as mentioned in previous posts. What's the point of posting the link to that one thread? It's a really good price that WAS available back half a year ago, and pretty much the lowest price ever available for everyone, is it fair to say it's the average price now? can you also link the source for the current deal please?
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing $5 cardinal shrimps and $3 SSS CRS available to OP and everyone else, too.


well, as long as you want to share information about how this... here is where i go.. BESIDES TPT>> 
the $3 SSS CRS were not mine posting
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forum.php
turq64

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/
devildog

http://www.houstonfishbox.com/vforums/forum.php
armthehomeless

you can ask them yourself.. there are a few others.. but these are who i have dealt with directly

what are other forums/usernames with that sell live stock..


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Psybuster said:


> $3! :drool:


I would love to buy CRS SSS for $3.00 each. I know I am just starting out with CRS but someone sell me some CRS SSS for $3.00, PLEASE!!!! Lol


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> well, as long as you want to share information about how this... here is where i go.. BESIDES TPT>>
> 
> http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forum.php
> turq64
> ...


thank you :smile: i probably won't order as I have no space. but i'm sure others appreciate your sharing:smile:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

gtu2004 said:


> thank you :smile: i probably won't order as I have no space. but i'm sure others appreciate your sharing:smile:


do you have any other forums/sellers you seed the thread with.. ?!

you seem to have seen some other stock lists..


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Suwalesi shrimp are pretty cheap on my wholesale lists.
All shrimp are actually.

What makes them expensive is getting them into the country, and the potential for losses during acclimation to your holding tanks or reshipping.

Its how a $1.00 shrimp turns into a $5.00 shrimp and $3.00 shrimp turn into $15.00 shrimp. Everything costs money. Freight is a pain in the butt.

-Gordon


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't visit the other forums much other than simplydiscus and there are breeders/hobbists out there that sells shrimps cheap you just have to search for them. If you guys want the best price's out there just keep looking and wait eventually you will find it! Shoot
Right now i'm selling my shrimps for a buck a piece! But it just local no shipping sorry guys.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> Suwalesi shrimp are pretty cheap on my wholesale lists.
> All shrimp are actually.
> 
> What makes them expensive is getting them into the country, and the potential for losses during acclimation to your holding tanks or reshipping.
> ...


+1

Suwalesi's are cheap from wholesalers because they are usually wild caught, so it's hard to get them to live in a tank. Buying tank-bred ones cost a lot more because people spent the money and time ordering batch after batch of wild ones to get some to live long enough to breed. Sexing them is impossible so it's hard to pair them up even or know if you have females around.

I have lists from over there and I can get SSS+ for $7. That's shipped in a unmarked box and hoping they live the trip from Asia, don't get caught in customs, don't die being held in customs for a week cause they are slow, etc. If I ordered 10 of them for $70, 4 die during shipping, 2 more die a few days later from acute ammonia poisoning or other things related to the shipping, I have 4 that cost me $70. Plus shipping. Price is now $15 plus shipping. Not such a good deal. Any TB's from over there are still like $30-$40 shipped and same as above, hope it makes it. 

I bought a bunch of A-S grades from a local forum member for like 15/$25. My local fish store sells them for $5 a piece. Whats the price for a A-S grade CRS then?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

gtu2004 said:


> you seem to miss the entire point of OP's thread. What you get is not available to most of the world. Factoring that into the average would distort the results that the OP is looking for.
> 
> I can also say that someone in my area is selling cherry shrimps for a dime, but he doesn't ship, and doesn't sell to anyone who doesn't know him. I don't factor that into what they sell at the LFS to everyone at $1.50 and say the average price is $0.80/shrimp. That's distortion and no way is that helpful to anyone. you should think from other people's view, instead of only your own.


Honestly it's as available to me as t you. yes some of the guys here don't ship but some do and some members on here have bought a lot of the shrimps cause when i visit the breeders ask me about it cause I've sent several people on here to them. 

I gotten a few pm's and forwarded them to him. 

I think you have gotten the the op wrong. Unless he meant what prices he can get on here then I apologize for every post in this thread. 

There are a few of the CRS sellers that actually sell only on aquabid as well. Search through there and see if Texas shows in their location. 

I'm not continuing with this pissing match cause it's getting old. 


yes texans have things easier since we are far from communist like some other states, I mean most can't own the cool machine guns and stuff like we can. or be able to buy what they want cause of it being pc. 

*I posted cause I thought I was answering the OP's question and figured my experience would count. Sorry that my purchases which btw have been bought by several members here have upset the others. Maybe when we can be grown up and accept that prices vary from locale/breeder then this thread can actually be worthwhile. *


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh to add... I visited a new LFS today that is local and mainly doing mail order that had some really nice Tiger and some I would even call super tiger along with blueberry shrimp priced at $3es.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

o_o Um. No states are communist. Texas is lucky to have a lot of things it does, including land, natural resources and all that. 

We have some things easier, some things harder. Public transportation kinda blows here, for starters. 

Each state is awesome in its own way.  And prices just vary area to area.

That said, I wish more LFS were down here in San Marcos. >< The one I went to... I wasn't too impressed with.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

IMO there are some states that might as well be communist but then again I agree, those states have certain things that are pretty cool about them. 

Yeah, you guys have nothing when it comes to LFS', we are pretty lucky to have the baller stores and then the stores that just happen to be cause a hobbyist went overboard and the house no longer suffice.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> Honestly it's as available to me as t you. yes some of the guys here don't ship but some do and some members on here have bought a lot of the shrimps cause when i visit the breeders ask me about it cause I've sent several people on here to them.
> 
> I gotten a few pm's and forwarded them to him.
> 
> ...


well, prices do vary from "locale/breeder" from LFS to LFS. from LFS to breeder, who said they didn't? missing points seem to be your great strength from what i see. but it's pretty much a moot point unless you can back yourself up like Warlock did by providing sources. anyone can say anything really, this is the internet. I can say the local guy a couple blocks from me are selling BKK for $1 each. how good/useful is that to anyone, including the OP? unless we see sources, i'd assume that you're trying to manipulate the prices and ruin the sellers' prices on theplantedtank with your made up info, that's all. 

also one post you implied they don't ship (most of them), then one post you say some do. Mind posting info on those who do? if they're different from Warlock's, that's great. I'm sure they'd appreciate extra business. And at least that'd be useful to anyone on here rather than just come on here and shout the lowest price and act like everyone else is ripped off.

and machinegun is cool in TX? lol


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

gtu2004.. 
where do you get your shrimp from?!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

...


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Warlock said:


> gtu2004..
> where do you get your shrimp from?!


mostly from people on here. some locally. i sell locally and occasionally on here.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

14 SS-SS+ Good deal $50.00 shipped! This will be gone within the hour...3....2...1...

Edit: LOL...nvm...forget the hour....6 minutes...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/169201-1-package-10-4-ss-crs.html


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

*quiet drooling* Oh if only! But I'm not experienced enough for those guys.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Any prices out there are welcome. And thank you for all the list.

gtu has a good point, and ekli has the right to post her prices. NY and Texas should get married to be a greater state. hahahahah


----------



## rbpwrd240 (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont think this or most of what has been said is actually representative of fair market value. 



eklikewhoa said:


> Link with pictures


 
Just remember quantity equals discount and friendly equals discount. You can simply be at the right place at the right time much like eklikewhoa here. She was in the right place at the right time to jump on a silly good deal. As of course she did. Could the seller have gotten a fair market value... Sure but he would have to attend to the post and ship to more people. It all equals more time and more effort. 

Just saying Fair market value and a good deal are two totally differnt things.

Wholesale crs in the 200 quantity generally wholesale at around 2.50ea this means a fair mark up of 100% should bring them in around 5-6 bucks on the low end. Expect to pay $10.00 ea for sss grade.

P.S. Where your from doesnt mean a thing its who you are that matters.


----------



## rbpwrd240 (Feb 21, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


> IMO there are some states that might as well be communist but then again I agree, those states have certain things that are pretty cool about them.
> 
> Yeah, you guys have nothing when it comes to LFS', we are pretty lucky to have the baller stores and then the stores that just happen to be cause a hobbyist went overboard and the house no longer suffice.


 
Agreed... For those that havent been to houston make sure you go check out there amazing aquarium stores. There like Starbucks down there, one on every corner!!!

I miss it.....


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

If I can get deal like that in huston tell me where. I grey hound bus it for 175 round trip, buy them on my small budget, mail them home and be back when they arrive.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't forget to factor luck...some got it and some just covet it...


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all~

It also depends on how willing you are to wait for specials or sales. >> I saw Zid's 10 pack and went for it. I love my orange shreemps and am amazed at how much personality they have. (Also, I wanted orange because I couldn't pick between blue, red or yellow. Red and yellow to make orange seemed like a good compromise. And I love pumpkins.)


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I had too many shrimps or else i would have pulled the trigger on ohbaby's deal on TT's today? $6 per!! That's a deal!!!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still learning about them. I don't have money for them at the moment and figure I should make sure I can keep neos a good while. But I totally <3 my little guys and gals.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

All my shrimps are priceless until I sell them.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

green_valley said:


> What's the average price of all shrimps out there? I know they're probably varied from seller to seller, but there's gotta be an average. I only know 1.
> 
> RCS = $1 each.


my fellow texan.. 
op asked what prices out there.. if people just posted what they paid for their shrimp.. then OP can get average.. 



sbarbee54 said:


> If I can get deal like that in huston tell me where. I grey hound bus it for 175 round trip, buy them on my small budget, mail them home and be back when they arrive.


HOUSTON FISHBOX my friend.. several good shrimpers that SHIP!
ARK on aquabid also.. his PACKING WAS AMAZING!! it was wrapped in home insulation and TOO MANY to count newpaper pages.. LOL



rbpwrd240 said:


> I dont think this or most of what has been said is actually representative of fair market value.
> 
> Just saying Fair market value and a good deal are two totally differnt things.
> 
> P.S. Where your from doesnt mean a thing its who you are that matters.


it all comes down to SHOPPING AROUND!!
just like craigslist.. if deals come up.. than go for it! 

just like the $6 TT sale that just happened.. right?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

UPDATED MY LIST.. 
BLUE TIGERS $4 free shipping <--Dallas fishbox, Texas
Yellows $1-$4 free shipping <--Dallas fishbox & TPT, Texas
SS CRS $4 <--Simply Discus & TPT South Dakota, Texas
RCS $1 free shipping <--Aquabid, Colorado
CRS (about 20) given to me FREE <--f1 from same Simply Discus seller via my buddy, Texas
Tangerine Tigers $8 free shipping <--TPT, Florida
Blue Rilis 30 $50 shipped free <-- TPT, Florida
12+2 CBS $68.50 ARK <-- Aquabid , Texas..

all shrimp shipped USPS Priority.. never had one DOA


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a great update Warlock. 

Oh, so now, where is my share of CRS. hahahah


----------

